# Verlaufproblem - Frage dazu Corel Draw 11



## DJTrancelight (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,

in meiner angehängten Grafik seht ihr einen Farbverlauf, der ziemlich grob abgestuft ist.
Kann man den nicht feiner auflösen? Der Verlauf entstand durch die "Interaktive Extrusion" von CMYK Schwarz nach CMYK Weiß.
Selbst wenn ich in EPS exportiere und beim Farbverauf 999 eingebe, bleibt das gleiche Ergebnis.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder eine Alternative zu meinem Problem?
Die Suche hier im Forum brachte mir leider kein Ergebnis.

Besten Dank!

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## nickname (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi DJTrancelight, 

das ist leider die einzige, aber dafür umso größere Schwäche von Corel!
Verläufe sollte man immer in Photoshop erstellen und gegebenenfalls dann im Corel Draw einfügen/zusammenbasteln!
Soll es für den Druck schön aussehen kann man unter Druckeinstellungen unter sonstige Farbverlaufstreifen auf 128 statt 64 stellen, das bringt was. 

Für die Extrusion weiß ich da aber leider auch nicht weiter, würde das wohl eher mit Photoshop basteln.


Gruß
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi nickname,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Antwort.

Hmm, wenn das so ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich auf den Verlauf verzichten 

>Soll es für den Druck schön aussehen kann man unter Druckeinstellungen unter >sonstige Farbverlaufstreifen auf 128 statt 64 stellen, das bringt was. 
Hmm, ich möchte die Datei jemand überlassen, der es drucken läßt, so dass ich diese Einstellung in der Datei ja leider nicht abspeichern kann. Wenn ich es selbst hätte drucken können, hätte ich den Tip gerne umgesetzt.


Ich bin gerade aber noch auf eine andere Lösung gekommen. Irdendwie habe ich es geschafft die Extrusion in Kurven umzuwandeln (vielleicht gings auch mit alle Objekte Gruppierung aufheben. Jetzt kann ich die einzelnen Flächen auswählen und mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug befüllen, das viel besser ausschaut und feiner auflöst als der Verlauf mit der Extrusion.

Ich probiers weiter.

Dir vielen Dank
Schöne Grüße

DJ Trancelight


----------



## nickname (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi DJTrancelight, 



> Jetzt kann ich die einzelnen Flächen auswählen und mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug befüllen, das viel besser ausschaut und feiner auflöst als der Verlauf mit der Extrusion.


 Wenn Du PS zur Verfügung hast erstell Dir mal dort einen Verlauf und vergleich oder drucks mal normal aus, kommt natürlich auf den Drucker an, aber Du wirst mit ziemlicher Sichherheit sofort sehen, dass es trotzdem noch sichtbare Abstufungen gibt, die man lieber wegwünschen würde, das könnte später etwas Enttäuschung geben beim Endprodukt. 
Wenn es nicht unbedingt nötig ist, dann lass den Verlauf lieber weg, oder hol noch Erkundigungen ein, wie die Weiterverarbeitung abläuft, ob noch Verlaufseinstellungen später zur Verfügung stehen!

Hab aber soeben noch einen Trick rausgefunden:
Viele Druckereien drucken mittlerweile auch von PDF's, wenn Du die Corel als pdf speicherst (ist direkt unter dem Menüpunkt Datei "als PDF freigeben") dort kannst Du noch den Farbverlauf einstellen, Standard glaube ich bei 256, hab ich eben mal getestet, das sieht gleich ganz anders aus als direkt aus Corel!
Und  noch ein Tipp, damit es gar nicht erst zu Probs mit Schriften kommt, im PDF *einbetten * und ansonsten, zur Vorbereitung für Druckerei (so sie denn Corel vor Ort haben) unter Datei "Für Sevicebüro vorbereiten", dann werden die Schriften mit gespeichert.
So, nun solte Dir geholfen sein *g*


Gruß 
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi nickname,

>Wenn Du PS zur Verfügung hast ...

Ja, habe ich, aber nur die 6.0 Version

>...aber Du wirst mit ziemlicher Sichherheit sofort sehen, dass es trotzdem noch >sichtbare Abstufungen gibt, die man lieber wegwünschen würde, das könnte später >etwas Enttäuschung geben beim Endprodukt. 

da hast du recht!



> Viele Druckereien drucken mittlerweile auch von PDF's, wenn Du die Corel als pdf >speicherst (ist direkt unter dem Menüpunkt Datei "als PDF freigeben") dort kannst Du >noch den Farbverlauf einstellen, Standard glaube ich bei 256, hab ich eben mal getestet, >das sieht gleich ganz anders aus als direkt aus Corel!


Stimmt! Das ist natürlich eine gute Lösung. Ich werde noch eine PDF-Datei beilegen.
Einbetten brauch ich die Schriften in diesem Falle nicht, da sie bereits in Kurven umgewandelt wurden - Danke fürs Erinnern

Und vielen Dank für die tolle Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## nickname (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi DJTrancelight, 



			
				DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >Wenn Du PS zur Verfügung hast ...
> 
> Ja, habe ich, aber nur die 6.0 Version


Das kann auch schon Verläufe *g*



> Das ist natürlich eine gute Lösung. Ich werde noch eine PDF-Datei beilegen.
> Einbetten brauch ich die Schriften in diesem Falle nicht, da sie bereits in Kurven umgewandelt wurden - Danke fürs Erinnern
> 
> Und vielen Dank für die tolle Hilfe!


Gerne doch 


Gruß
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. Dezember 2005)

> Das kann auch schon Verläufe *g*



hihi, ja so war das nicht gemeint, nur kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob Adobe in den neueren Versionen z.B. CS1 oder CS2.0 noch etwas verbessern konnte. Ich weiß ja nicht mit welcher Version du arbeitest.  

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## nickname (11. Dezember 2005)

6 und CS1 
Ich wüßte nicht, dass es an den Verläufen was zu verbessern gab 


Gruß 
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. Dezember 2005)

> Ich wüßte nicht, dass es an den Verläufen was zu verbessern gab



ich auch nicht   CS1? Oh wie schön! 
Die Pinseleinstellungen fehlen mir schon ein wenig in PS 6  

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## nickname (11. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin mit PS 4 oder 5 angefangen.
6 reicht mir eigentlich komplett aus, finde 7 noch ok, aber CS teils arg überladen, es ist eh so ein komplexes Programm...
Wer gleich mit CS einsteigt ok, der kennts nicht anders, ich tu mich immer etwas schwer mich auf neuere Versionen einzustellen, früher war alles besser *g*


Gruß
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi nickname,

CS kenne ich nur von der Schule her, und da muss ich sagen, dass die Ladezeiten enorm hoch waren. PS 7 ist sehr gut finde ich. Die neuen Sifteeinstellungen, um echt schöne Effekte zu erzielen fehlen mir ein wenig in PS 6. Auch darf das Reparaturwerkzeug nicht vergessen werden.
In CS2 ist das Perspektiven-Werkzeug sehr beeindruckend, noch viel besser die Smart-Clip-Funktion, (oder wie die heißt  ) um Vektorgrafiken verlustfrei zu skalieren.
Naja, vielleicht ist ja CS2 mal als OEM bei einer Digicam dabei  Solange harre ich mit PS 6 aus.

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
OF: wenn ich mich da einklincken darf, ich habe mit Verison 4 angefangen und war heilfroh als endlich die 5er raus war (wegen der History, vorherdurfte man sich halt einfach keinen Fehler erlauben) aber mehr als die 5er braucht man echt nicht zum Arbeiten. Alles was ich heute mach habe ich damahls auch schon gemacht und auch hinbekommen. 
Natürlich gibt es in den neueren Versionen Verbesserungen die einem das Leben erleichtern, aber zum produktiven Arbeiten reicht die 5er voll aus.

Gruß


----------



## nickname (12. Dezember 2005)

> Naja, vielleicht ist ja CS2 mal als OEM bei einer Digicam dabei


Da kannst Du wohl warten bis Du schwarz wirst *g*

Aber wir sind uns wohl alle einig (5) 6 reicht aus 


Gruß
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (12. Dezember 2005)

> wenn ich mich da einklincken darf,



aber klar doch!




> und war heilfroh als endlich die 5er raus war (wegen der History, vorherdurfte man sich halt einfach keinen Fehler erlauben)



stimmt, ich hätte sogar gedacht, dass die History (Protokoll-Funktion) erst ab der 7er dabei ist - war echt überrascht und richtig froh darüber die Funktion in der 6er nutzen zu können.


> Da kannst Du wohl warten bis Du schwarz wirst *g*



So abwägig ist das ganze nicht. Um die jetzt aktuellen Kameras um 1000 EUR nächstes Jahr wieder attraktiv zu machen, lassen sich die Marketingfachleute einiges einfallen.  

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## nickname (12. Dezember 2005)

> So abwägig ist das ganze nicht. Um die jetzt aktuellen Kameras um 1000 EUR nächstes Jahr wieder attraktiv zu machen, lassen sich die Marketingfachleute einiges einfallen.


Adobe macht das bestimmt nicht mehr, einmal gab es eben die 6er als OEM, seitdem gibt es Megatrouble mit Schwarzware!
Photoshop (so es das noch bleibt nach dem Aufkauf von Macromedia) ist und bleibt wohl Bildbearbeitung der Spitzenklasse und wird eben gerade aus Marketinggründen nicht wieder als Billigzusatz missbraucht werden, so seh ich das 


Gruß
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (14. Dezember 2005)

Okey  

Wenn wir eh schon ein bischen off Topic sind und du (nichname) dich sehr gut in PS auskennst, dann hätte ich noch eine Frage zum Farbmanagement, bzgl. der Webgrafiken.
Welches Farbmanagement stellst du/ihr ein, wenn in Photoshop gearbeitet wird?
Das sRGB hat ja einen kleineren Farbbereich als das Adobe RGB. Ich habe bis jetzt aber  immer das sRGB verwendet.

Danke euch für eure Meinungen.

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## nickname (14. Dezember 2005)

Ups, danke für die Blumen, aber sehr gut bestimmt nicht, dazu müsste man Jahre tagtäglich einige Stunden damit arbeiten, das tu ich (zumindest momentan) nicht (mehr). Und kenne schätzungsweise gerade mal 50% von dem was PS eigentlich alles wirklich kann, dafür ist es einfach zu komplex.
Ich mache damit hauptsächlich Bildbearbeitung, andere wieder weniger das, sondern basteln komplett eigene Entwürfe, je nachdem benötigt man bestimmte Dinge so gut wie gar nicht und weiß eben auch um manche Tricks nicht.
Ich habe den Adobe Farbraum eingestellt, aber auf einem Rechner leider selber Probs damit, wenn ich ein eigens damit bearbeitetes Bild wieder öffne, sagt er mir das wäre nicht der verwendete Farbraum, was ich denn nutzen möchte *lol*
Tja, hab alles nun durch, kann keine Unterschied feststellen, bei RGB ist es ja eh nicht so wichtig kommt ja sowieso auf den Monitor des nächsten Users an, im Web hast Du ja null Einfluß drauf, das kann bei Dir ganz klasse aussehen, mehr kannst Du dann nicht tun, aber wunder Dich nicht, dass es auf 'nem anderen anders aussieht.
Vor allem TFT/LCD sind im Normalfall nicht sonderlich "Farbecht" möchte ich es mal nennen.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir die (Video)Tuts von Martin Schaefer empfehlen z.B. dieses:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials114307.html 
Weiß jetzt nicht ob es das ist was ich speziell meine, da sind aber auch gute Tipps.
Ich hatte mal was gesehen, wo er was zu den Farbräumen sagte, vor allem interessant für den Druck, da gibts halt noch Feineinstellungen unter erweitert.


Gruß 
nickname


----------



## DJTrancelight (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi nickname,

vielen Dank für die tolle Erläuterung. Also Im Prinzip könnte man es gleich bei sRGB für Webgrafiken belassen, weil ja nicht jeder mein Monitor hat. Die Auswirkungen könnten somit ähnlich wie bei einer Umwandlung von RGB in CMYK ausfallen, also dass ein Bild in Photoshop, welches bei mir super ausschaut wg. Adobe RGB, mit erheblich verfälschten Farben bei anderen Leuten auf dem Monitor angezeigt wird. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Ah prima Das Tutorial habe ich mir mal vor einem 1 Jahr angeschaut, aber damals konnte ich mit den vielen Fachbegriffen nichts anfangen. Das schaue ich mir bei Gelegenheit ganz in Ruhe an. Danke für den Tip!!

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ja im Grunde hast du recht nur wird die Auswirkung nicht ganz so krass sein. Und man kann heute auch ICC-Profile bei Webseiten mit abspeichern und somit versuchen das die Grafiken gleich aussehen.
Wenn du solltest dir einen Frabraum aussuchen der am besten relativ nahe (also ein kleiner kann schon der richtige Weg sein) am CMYK ist, dann ist die Differenz nicht unbedingt so groß wie sie bei einem großen wäre. Ein Grund sRGB zu verwenden ist zum Beispiel ganz sinnvoll wenn du dir digitale Bilder abziehen läßt da die ganzen Geräte mit dem sRGB Farbraum arbeiten.

Gruß

PS: Sorry für die recht ungenaue Angabe der größe des Farbraumes. Es hängt halt wirklich davon ab wie der Farbraum aufgebaut ist. Im Netzt gibt es aber ne ganze Menge Infos dazu.


----------



## nickname (15. Dezember 2005)

@DJTrancelight
einen Vergleich kann man da eigentlich gar nicht ziehen, es kommt ja nicht nur auf den fremden Monitor an, sondern auch auf dessen Einstellungen (nicht nur das Farbprofil sondern auch Helligkeit, Kontrast), auf 'nem Mac ists grundsätzlich heller als am PC und solche Scherze, ich mach mir da keinen Kopp mehr drum.
Was Du aber, solltest Du es noch nicht getan haben, machen kannst mit Adobe Gamma kalibrieren, das wird normalerweise mit Photoshop installiert und befindet sich in der Systemsteuerung.
Das ist nur ein Minimum was man tun sollte, professionell ist es noch nicht, das kostet richtig, im Idealfall müssen dann auch weitere Geräte aufeinander abgestimmt werden, ist schon ein heikles Thema.

@DirtyWorld





> Und man kann heute auch ICC-Profile bei Webseiten mit abspeichern und somit versuchen das die Grafiken gleich aussehen.


Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, wie denn das?
Wie sollten die beim User installiert werden, oder denke ich da zu umständlich?


Gruß nickname


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Dezember 2005)

Nun vielleicht habe ich da was falsch in Erinerrung gehab, nur als ich noch mit Golive gearbeitet habe konnte man ICC-Profile einstellen. Hab jetzt grad nochmal im Netz gesucht und nicht wirklich informatives Material gefunden. Kann sein das ich mich da vertan habe. Wenn dem so ist Sorry. Vielleicht ahtt jemand anderes dazu bessere Infos.


----------



## DJTrancelight (15. Dezember 2005)

Euch allen vielen Dank für die tollen Erläuterungen

Ja ich weiß, dass die Webgrafiken auf anderen Systemen anders ausschauen (können).
Wollte einfach mal fragen, wie ihr das so macht, oder welchen Mittelweg man gehen soll.
Das in Michaeal Schaefers Tutorial genannte europäische Farbformat hört sich auch ganz gut an, gewissermaßen eine Standard-Norm. Ich hab ja nun genügend Anregungen und Infos diesbezüglich bekommen - MERCI DirtyWorld und nickname

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------

